# Naked Dog



## filecabinetmommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I did it. I shaved my boy naked. I tried to use a gaurd on the clippers so he could have a little fluff but his mats were so deep I had to just shave him bare. Here is a pic. He's actually started to grow out and it's only been a week!!

alycia :frog:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

He looks awesome!! Just call it his summer cut!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a sweet happy face!!! I love the ears being so full with the rest of him being short. I bet he would look fabulous in a lion cut or a miami bikini. He looks great. It looks like he is super soft and feels a lot cooler.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

He looks much happier in the summer cut lol. He looks cute!


----------

